# DIY Firewood Cart



## Cazimere (Feb 24, 2008)

I made this firewood cart from a Dolly i picked up at a yard sale for 5 $. Added a piece of scrap metal to make the bottom wider,
and a piece of plywood on the back. Cut an old piece of galvanized pipe and bolted it to the chassis for a 
hinged leg that folds up when not in use. I load it as i split, and roll it right into the house : ))


----------



## adamant (Feb 24, 2008)

great idea.


----------



## PSYCHO (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job!  If my stove was more efficient, I'd adapt that idea.  But the 20 pieces of wood shown wouldn't get me very far....  But again, good ingenuity.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 26, 2008)

Psycho, thats just what i use to move the wood inside. I keep better than 1/2 a cord by the stove.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 27, 2008)

Caz said:
			
		

> ... I keep better than 1/2 a cord by the stove.


I wouldn't want to doubt anything I read on Hearth.com, but based on the posted photo...
...am I the only one that finds it unusual to have 1/4 cord of unsplit rounds indoors next to the (quite attractive) stove? Does Mrs. Caz allow this? (Or shouldn't I bring that up?)
Just curious.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 27, 2008)

[/quote]
QUOTE: Grampajohn: I wouldn't want to doubt anything I read on Hearth.com, but based on the posted photo...
...am I the only one that finds it unusual to have 1/4 cord of unsplit rounds indoors next to the (quite attractive) stove? Does Mrs. Caz allow this? (Or shouldn't I bring that up?) :QUOTE
[/quote]

 She did mention it once.
 I helped her pack : )


----------



## Gooserider (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice setup but I find the small wheels on those barrel-cart type two wheelers make for a bit of a challenge rolling on irregular ground or getting up stairs.  The carts with bigger bicycle size wheels tend to handle rough ground a bit better, and are easier to horse up stairs...  However if you don't have to deal with such things, no problem, and certainly can't beat the price...

Gooserider


----------

